# 90 gallon temporary discus home.



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my new home for my discus until I get their old tank and stand renovated. Enjoy


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Premature post? lol.....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I had issues with photobucket for some stupid reason it up loaded the wrong file.



CRS Fan said:


> Premature post? lol.....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

wow beeeeutful Dave.....u have nice lookin fish....Happy New Year's Eve to you and your family....


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats quite the "skittles mix" you got there no harm intended , they look great.What kind of cories are those ? Neat colour on them.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

looking great dave 

Keep the noise down on new years eh? I might hear you


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Same to you and your family.



BubBleBee said:


> wow beeeeutful Dave.....u have nice lookin fish....Happy New Year's Eve to you and your family....


Thanks . I was going for the colour of the rainbow discus tank but it didn't work out. The cories are the orange laser that april had a while back.



Luke78 said:


> Thats quite the "skittles mix" you got there no harm intended , they look great.What kind of cories are those ? Neat colour on them.


Thanks Alex...Sorry there will be no new years party this year.The wife has to work early tomorrow so it will and early night



AWW said:


> looking great dave
> 
> Keep the noise down on new years eh? I might hear you


----------

